# Correct Fitting of this bit?



## Gorgeous George (20 April 2009)

Ok numpty question alert  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 further to my post about a milder alternative to the dutch gag I am going to try George in this bit that I already have:

http://cotswoldsport.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=popup_image&amp;pID=199

Here is the numpty bit...........which way up should it be fitted??  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I don't want to use it the wrong way round! I would probably fit it the way up it is in the photo with the cheek piece on the enclosed half circle and the reins on the little ring below.

Thanks for any help  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and apologies for openly displaying my ignorance


----------



## Nailed (20 April 2009)

surely just use a duch gag on the firs hole is basically the same?

Lou x


----------



## Cliqmo (20 April 2009)

Post deleted by ali_m


----------



## ester (20 April 2009)

think would have to be as the slots will mess up the reins, not sure though, interested in other answers.

Also not sure it will really be any diff to the dutch gag.- you will have to report back


----------



## Cliqmo (20 April 2009)

Just been looking your gag up, it seems that you can also have a curb chain fitted to the top loop and that is definitely the right way up


----------



## LucyLuLu (20 April 2009)

The reins would go thru the loop at the bottom of the picy.
Its this way so they would also go thru the main ring as a snaffle.

Hope this helps


----------



## JessPickle (20 April 2009)

yes reins on bigger loop.  I have simular bit (NS universal) and while pickle hated the gag he loves this bit.  Very strange as in theory they are the same bit!


----------



## teddyt (20 April 2009)

Yes, fitted as the picture.
If you want a similar action but less severe than the dutch gag you need to shorten the shank to reduce leverage.
One of these would be better:
http://www.deversaddlery.co.uk/1-day-i601625.html


----------



## hellybelly6 (20 April 2009)

Its a wilkie snaffle.  the inside loop is for the cheek piece, the big loop at the bottom, the one whichi s a complete circle is for the reins.  

Like a NS universal bit.

The bevel bit is an even more mild version.


----------



## SunSmile (20 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Its a wilkie snaffle.  the inside loop is for the cheek piece, the big loop at the bottom, the one whichi s a complete circle is for the reins.  

Like a NS universal bit.

The bevel bit is an even more mild version. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It isnt a Wilkie Snaffle. This is a willkie snaffle http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/Loop_Ring_Wilkie_Jointed_Snaffle-(326).aspx.
You wouldnt get away with wearing the OP bit in the show ring as a snaffle!


----------



## longtalltilly (20 April 2009)

None of those are a Wilkie - the above is a Beval bit.

This is a Wilkie -

http://www.fyldesaddlery.co.uk/shop/p_gfx/385_image.jpg


 so far the only place @I have managed to find the 'proper' Wilkie is from Fylde saddlery as Peter Wilkinson is the one who designed it!


----------

